

Ask HN: Easily reachable & predictable long term goals? - diminium

I have this theory that one of the key success in obtaining joy is to create a script or a goal on the future that is easily reachable no matter what.<p>For example, when we were a kid we dreamt about going to school, going to college/joining military, getting married, getting a house, and raising a successful family.  (Ok, this example definitely doesn't apply to everyone in this site, especially those outside the US)<p>Because of this, we had some structure, some points where we can pinpoint success in our goals.  A large part of our memories and point of happiness can be pointed to where the goals of this script is reached.<p>As people who join startups, we have big huge ideas that quite frankly, isn't going to come true.  Every big goal we have is going to flop due to some circumstances we'll fail at reaching it.  That is to say we won't be successful but if you asked the guys at YouTube about the goal of their failed video dating site is, they'll have a great story to tell you.  Most of the major success stories out there came from people who had no clue how the start ended up as the end.<p>This probably doesn't apply to everyone but I'm curious, what kind of long term but reachable goals do you guys have?  How did you figure them out?
======
VicT11
I might have some different thoughts as far as your statement on easily and
reachable goals. I think a much more effective technique is achievable but
challenging and out of your comfort zone goals, that can be easily categorized
as a success or not. (i.e. Instead of learning the guitar - I hope to learn 5
songs on the acoustic guitar by December)

My personal biggest goals are: (short-term)Get a job at start up that puts me
in a position where I get to work hand in hand with the founders => Get
involved with Angel Investing by forming relationships with existing ones =>
(long-term) Assemble a team and be part of a start up from the ground up =>
Get involved with the Angel Investing community as an investor.

Also, Tim Ferris has some great thoughts as far as goal setting if you are
interested.

